# Mathews FX draw length



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

you can get a little more dl by twisting up the buss cable but it will also increse your draw weight


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My FX had an adjustable cam I'll bet yours does too. Look at the loop on the end of the string and see if there are more pins to hook it to. Unless you ment you were out of adjustment and still needed more. How about a string loop, if you already have a loop, how about a longer one?


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

it is like yours it has 3 pegs right now I think it is on the 2 peg and the other side has 3 pegs also this is a friends bow and he is about 1/2 in short


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Evan, it has a total of 1" in adjustment. With both ends of the string on both #1 posts is the longest. 1 and 2 is a 1/4" shorter, 2 and 2 is a 1/2" shorter, 2 and 3 is 3/4" shorter, 3 and 3 is the inch shorter. For whatever reason, they say not to use a combo of 1 and 3.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Thank you I thought that was it but I wanted to double check since it wasn't my own bow.


----------



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

*?*

I have a friend that wants to shoot 26" DL with a 27" maxcam on a 60# Feathermax. I know that 26" can be achieved by connecting string and cable to #3 posts, but what adverse affects does this have on poundage, ATA, brace height, and performance? Thanks.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*short draw*

You will lose about 4# of draw weight if you go from 27" to 26".
Be sure to time the cam on pegs #1 & #1 then you can go to #3 & #3 and it will work alright. 
DO NOT try to retime the cam when you are on #3 & #3 as it will put you back to the 27" DL.


----------



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

*!*

Thanks Ramboarhunter. That's exactly the info I was looking for. Still looking for a Z-EER cam if anyone has one laying around. stickM>>===========>


----------

